# Silverstone Raven rv01 or NZXT Phantom



## rara (Nov 20, 2010)

could u tell pros and cons of both cases and which one is better in your opinion? thanks : )


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Cases are a personal choice. I've never used either of those brands but both appear to be well constructed. The Silverstone is about $250 w/shipping and IMHO that's ridiculous. The NZXT has a door and doors are easily damaged/broken.
You could do as well or better for less with a Coolermaster or Antec.


----------



## Dr. wOrM (Nov 28, 2010)

Don't buy either! Seems like you have an enormous budget, If you want 100% Aluminum, and 100% quality, go with the Lian Li which you like the most!


----------

